# Shout out to HalloweenFX



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Just a big thanks to Hippofeet and the others there at HalloweenFX.

After a couple months of his patience in dealing with my questions, I finally decided on the fogger that would best suit my needs for the price that was within my budget.

Holy cow!!! What a difference in the amount of fog a "professional" fogger produces compared to the el-cheapo unit I bought previously. I mean, there really is no comparison.

Customer service was phenomenal and the shipping was fast. Really fast.

Consider them HIGHLY RECOMMENDED from my experience and I look forward to using them in the future.

Thanks again Hippo.



El-cheapo before










Powerblast after


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup really great people there!! I'm thrilled with fog machines I got from them


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks Nice Tokwik.

Thanks. If you still have problems with the pressure, hit me up in PM, we can work something out.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't keep us in suspense Tokwik, which one did you settle on ?!?!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

mkozik1 said:


> Don't keep us in suspense Tokwik, which one did you settle on ?!?!


That is the Powerblast 3000 fogger that is shoe-horned into the back half of the coffin in the second picture. There really is no comparison to the "el-cheapo" unit that I ran last year.

I'm extremely happy with the fogger and will try to get some pictures of it in action this week if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Just a quickie test tonight. Have to keep the tests short because of the amount of fog the Powerblast puts out.

Put 100lbs of regular ice in the coffin and let it rip for a few minutes at about 60% output. Any higher than that and it was overpowering my chiller and fog was everywhere and you couldn't see 5 feet.










Slight breeze was carrying the fog away from the houses and into the woods. Ground temperature around 75* and the exit PVC pipe was at 45*.






This thing is really producing a ton of fog. Really happy with the results so far.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot fog! Not in my budget for this year but I will make a point of getting a fogger for next year.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Just for comparison, a quickie shot from the 1000W Party City fogger setup last year.










I was hoping the wind was going to cooperate for a 100% test, but it didn't. Also I think at 100%, the fog isn't getting enough time to cool down and stay low.






Just an absolute ton of fog. it's a shame the wind and the heat kept lifting it up.


----------

